# [t] Mafia 2 steam



## Fr4gger (17. September 2011)

moin,

Biete hier einen orginalen ungenutzen Mafia 2 Key für Steam. (original Preis: 49,99€)
Habe den Key zu meiner Grafikkarte erhalten, würde ihn aber gerne gegen ein anderes Spiel tauschen, da Mafia ehr nicht mein Fall ist.

Wer den Key haben möchte kann mir gerne ein anderes spiel zum tausch anbieten..
Gerne auch Treuhand 

Bei fragen einfach melden


mfg Fr4gger


----------

